# audio tag 85



## ronnierocks (Mar 19, 2003)

i have a Divx player 2.1,and on some avi files the sound wont play and i get an error message saying i may need to download and install "audio tag 85"i dont even know what that is,can someone tell me where i download it from,thanks


----------



## Sancho (May 20, 2003)

Srat > Run > mplayer2.

Open the file in there. Post back what the error says in WMP. Then i can prolly help.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

You should go to www.divx.com and download the latest codec. I had this problem playing .avi files myself. Once I downloaded the codec it worked fine.


----------



## ronnierocks (Mar 19, 2003)

i tried that,no error message appeared.im just still having troublems with all the media players,and divx 2.1 keeps giving the missing audio tag 85,which i have downloaded and installed,but it hasnt helped at all.i think some of the problm may be having window98,not windows98 e,which i have a disk for,but my floppy drive is broke and im low on space.if you oor anyone else can think of anything else to try,i would like to here it,thanks


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Desparate times call for desparate measures. This is the only thing I can think of right now. Uninstall your copy of DivX and then go here: http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=divx and download an older version. I suppose it is possible that the newest player may not be completely compatible with win98. Let me know if anything happens. You could also try this with your other media players as well from the same site.


----------



## Sancho (May 20, 2003)

take a peak here

http://www.moviecodec.com/mb/topic.php?tid=4810

Just install Divx 3.11 then install Divx 5.05. Everything should then work.


----------



## ronnierocks (Mar 19, 2003)

thanks,but i tried all the suggestions but none of them worked.however,i may have more information tha might help someone help me.i re-installed divx2.1,and it installed,but there was an error message stating"cannot find the file regsvr32.make sure the path and filename are correct and that all required libraries are available".i have no idea what any of that means or if its related to my problem.can someone tell me what that error message is and if its related,because im about to give up on this,thanks


----------



## ronnierocks (Mar 19, 2003)

still desperately hoping for help!


----------



## Sancho (May 20, 2003)

uninstall any video (divx) codecs you have installed. Make sure you have windows media player 7 or newer installed.

Install this 
http://www.doom9.org/Soft21/Codecs/divx_311alpha.exe

Then install this
http://www.doom9.org/Soft21/Codecs/DivX505Bundle.exe

It should work now. If not you can try installing this. 
http://www.doom9.org/Soft21/Audio/ra-codec12.zip


----------



## ronnierocks (Mar 19, 2003)

thanks for the suggestions,but none of them worked.i dont understand why either,im postive im downloading and installing them correctly.now on some aiv files,i get a tag 353 error.all i really need is for the codecs to work in windows media 7.1 player,but if you or anyone knows of another player i might have more sucess with,please let me know,thanks to everybody for their patience


----------



## Sancho (May 20, 2003)

try here.

http://www.moviecodec.com/mb/topic.php?tid=1801

try installing WMP9 and krystal studio codecs. I don't think you would need krystal studio though.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

What about the latest Nimo Codec Pack. Got that?

http://nimo.titanesk.com/modules/news/


----------



## ronnierocks (Mar 19, 2003)

thanks,but i cant install media player9 because you have to have 98 se,i only have windows98


----------



## Sancho (May 20, 2003)

try a codec pack then.


----------



## ronnierocks (Mar 19, 2003)

ive tried every codec and bundle that has been suggested,but nothing has helped or worked


----------



## Sancho (May 20, 2003)

Install Virtual Dub. 
http://www.virtualdub.org/

Then go to File > Open Video File. 
choose the file. If it don't open the file paste the error message here.

If it does open the video file go to File > File Information. and paste that data here.

hopefully from there i can help you more.


----------



## ronnierocks (Mar 19, 2003)

Thanks for the reply.i went to virtual dub,downloaded it,but ten it said my computer would not support that build and that i needed the "regular"virtual dub.i looked all through the web site but was unable to determine what the "regular" build of virtual dub.could you help me know what they mean and what i am to download.im sorry for all this bother,i appreciate your help.


----------



## ronnierocks (Mar 19, 2003)

i was unable to paste the error message i got from trying to dl virtual dub,but here is the message "Virtualdub requires a video for windows(vfw) compatible codec to decompress video.directshow codes,such as those used by windows media player,are not suitable.so i was never able to check the audio for that.the player so far im having the best results is vlc,it plays most avi files and audio files ok,tho many it does not.


----------



## Sancho (May 20, 2003)

this should be the normal version

http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/virtualdub/VirtualDub-1.5.3.zip

do you have windows media player installed, if so what version? Also what version of direct x do you have ? (start > run > dxdiag)

you may need to update direct x and possibly WMP before installing vdub, or watching movies.


----------



## ronnierocks (Mar 19, 2003)

i downloaded and installed the "regular"version,it didnt work at all,just froze my screen.i have direct9.oa.i cant update to windows media player 9 because i dont have windows 98 se,just windows 98.i have a windows 98 se disk,but im far from being able to install windows,obviously,plus my floppy drive is broke,so i would lose all my data,and i very low on disk space.i may be fighting a losing battle on this one


----------



## Sancho (May 20, 2003)

I don't know what to suggest next. Sorry.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Where have you downloaded this avi from? If its ffrom Kazaa, or another file sharing program, I may have an idea. if its not, then I'll look at other things.

Also, go here, and see what it says about the actual codecs that it may be missing:

http://www.divx-digest.com/software/gspot.html

Regards

eddie


----------



## damscoq (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi everbody, 
First of all, I just want to say I'm french so I'm sorry for my english 

I had the same problem that ronnierocks, and I searched on the web to find a solution, and I found it :
I've just downloaded the first version of divx here : http://www.divx.com/divx/player.php
Now I can view my movies with divx 1.x.
That's all


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome, damscoq 

Thanks for posting the reply. ronnierocks, have you tried using the Playa on its own?

eddie


----------



## desi (Jul 3, 2003)

Hi all,
I just installed Radium MP3 Codec. It solved the tag 85 problem. Try it.
http://www.jayjaydivx.de/downloads.php?file_id=1


----------



## b48we (Jul 6, 2003)

hi all.

i have the same problemo as ronnierocks with my avi file. actually i convert from dvd to avi file (i use easydivx 082). the picture is clear but there is no sound. i run from divX 505. i followed all suggestions that are instructed for ronnierocks but still no progress at all. i do not know how to get the right codec for this. can u guys help me out. oh btw, my platform is windows XP. i also try with windows media player 9 (also with the latest codec) and real player, but still not works.....


----------



## StonedGeek (Jul 6, 2003)

Ok, first off, a little about me....

I'm running Win XP Corporate Pro on an AMD XP 2200+ with 256megs of PC133 - non of which has squat to do with this problem... Using WMP 9 was a waste of time since windows media player simply runs it with out the audio and reports no error... at least DivX Player 2.1 told me the Tag 85 line..... I rip DivX a lot so I know enough to have tried all your suggestions before comming here for answers... I had the DivX5 bundle doom9 supplied then I also tried reverting back to good old 3.11a and still no dice.... Virtual Dub 1.4.7 didnt tell me crap either... 

So, I figured at this point that the decoding codec wasnt actualy the problem, and it wasnt... its the playback codec.. I reinstalled my AC 97 audio drivers and presto everythings 5x5...

So give it a shot, try replacing all your output drivers for sound and audio codecs (Seem to remember something about the original 98 coming with less compression codecs? 98se would be a good idea regardless 

Good luck man - 
Doc


----------



## MagicFox (Jul 6, 2003)

Just wanted to quick comment. I stumbled onto this post when I was having probs with this last night. I first want to thank all of those who have posted helpful comments - even if it wasn't my post to start out with. It helped me. 

Here's how I solved the problem:
I did the suggested "download version 1.0 of DivX" and I got a message that said I needed DirectX 7.0 or higher. Since my computer had just been previously dumped I remember that I had not re-installed DirectX 8.0. I did that (without completing the dl of version 1.0) and it fixed the problem. 

I hope this helps.
Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## ronnierocks (Mar 19, 2003)

thanks for your reply,but could you dumb it down a bit?most of what you told me was greek to me,im not sure about playback codec and all that,could you explain again,thanks for your time


----------



## ronnierocks (Mar 19, 2003)

what exactly is an ac97 audio driver?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

The AC97 is the name of his sound chip, which will be onboard.

to find out what yours is, go to Control Panel | System. Device manager. Under Sound will be your card. Also, rightclick and choose Properties, Driver tab. Whats the version?

By the looks of it, the Radium MP3 Codec is used to encode high-quality MP3 files:

http://www.audconv.com/Q1006.php

Not sure if it will help with the avi's.

Also, which version of DirectX have you got:

Go to Run and type DXDIAG
In the first tab will be the version

eddie


----------



## b48we (Jul 6, 2003)

hi all.

i will try. i will let you know whether it succeed or not.
thks guys.


----------



## Zixo09 (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks a lot! I have done every single thing on there, I even d/led the playback codec VP3 or something and it worked! Thanks for the help. Ronnie, two words: New Computer! If you're a video geek like me than you have to! Its the only way to survive in this world!


----------



## Custom454 (Jul 22, 2003)

I was having your same problem ronnierocks, I also use Divx player 2.1, here is a shortcut to a good divx 3.11alpha release that fixed all my problems.

http://www.jayjaydivx.de/downloads.php?file_id=4

I already had this file from a long time ago but had to find a link to the right one, DON'T FORGET - To click on the run me first icon that appears in the folder right before closing the install window.


----------



## Cariss (Jul 27, 2003)

im not like all like u guyz ... al like smart wit computers... all im havin prob wit is like jus simple... i cent watch wat i want witout tha sound so like just clearly can u pls direct mi to a place were i can jst dwnld tha tag 85 thingy or dat other thing... i think it was tha audio codec??????????????????????? and i dun want 2 dwnld divx again 2.......... oki if u can help mi pls... and THANKYOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mwah!


----------



## NamelessWS (Aug 14, 2003)

Um im also having problem with Audio Data: Tag 85 x__x but first of all... how can i download it for DivX 2.1?? I already have DivX 2.1 but i need to download the Tag


----------



## aznscr3w (Aug 17, 2003)

Hi! I'm a new member, but I've been reading these posts for a while since I've been getting the tag 85 error like some of you. I know how to avoid getting the error, but it doesn't solve it. You can use AVIPreview to watch the video. You still might have to download the codecs needed, but AVIPreview will tell you the codec that each file uses. AVIPreview comes with Kazaa Lite, and it can play the files that are still downloading. Here's the site to get the latest version of AVIPreview.
http://www.avipreview.com/avipreview_by_aj/more_features.htm
I have already installed DivX 5.05 Bundle, I've already installed xdiv codecs and whatever that's out there, yet I still had the problem playing it on my WMP 9, but AVIPreview worked, so try it out!


----------



## dang_skippy (Aug 19, 2003)

i'm receiving the same message about tag 85 on divx 2.1, and on top of that, it will only play about 20 seconds of the file. i tried wmp, but it doesn't recognize the file (although it should), and i also tried a program called io media player. it played the file but skipped through it in one minute. the file in reality is an hour long. could anyone suggest a program that will play the file, with the audio, and not stop or skip through it? pretty please? i appreciate it!


----------



## AWorldSoCold (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey guys. i'm new here, but i've been all over this stupid internet trying to find solutions to my problems and i have reason to believe that you guys are my only hope. because i have no idea what i am doing. ok, i installed a divx player 2.1 because i was downloading Pirates of the caribbean. it gave me the same tag 85 crap. so i installed divx 1 and the sound worked. but it only played ten seconds of the movie. there's two parts and they're really big files, but it'll only play twn seconds of each. why is that? i tried WMP but it had an error saying "Class not registered". i figured if anyone knew what to do, you guys would. thanks for your time


----------



## dang_skippy (Aug 19, 2003)

that is exactly what's happening with mine! it's the same file and everything. i downloaded p.o.t.c. weeks ago, and it'll start to play on divx 2.1 but for only twenty seconds without the audio. 2.0 will play it with audio for the same amount of time on 2.1. this sucks! i need help!!! i'm only partially computer literate, so take it easy on me.


----------



## dang_skippy (Aug 19, 2003)

hey, aworldsocold and ronnierocks, i got the sound to work, but it still won't play the whole file for me. download radiummp3codec. it worked for me! just download it, extract the files (if it's .zip) and it should work fine. if anyone has any advice for my lingering problem, i would really, really appreciate it.


----------



## AWorldSoCold (Aug 19, 2003)

wait, wait. this radiummp3 thing makes it so it plays the entire file?


----------



## dang_skippy (Aug 19, 2003)

p.s.
aworldsocold-
i'm still working on the time problem. i have divx 2.1 to play off of. remember, radiummp3codec for sound. divx tech support is sending me ways to fix the whole ten second thing. i might have it fixed in the next couple of days if they send me advice in english instead of tech-lingo/gibberish. don't give up hope!


----------



## dang_skippy (Aug 19, 2003)

hehehe, there you are


----------



## dang_skippy (Aug 19, 2003)

radiummp3codec will make it play the audio. i've almost got the video working


----------



## dang_skippy (Aug 19, 2003)

i'm trying to get it to play "pirates of the caribbean" also. divx should have another answer for me by tomorrow. they sent me some advice about ffdshow, but it hasn't helped me so far.


----------



## AWorldSoCold (Aug 19, 2003)

A Solution? Really? yes! Dang Skippy, you rock!


----------



## dang_skippy (Aug 19, 2003)

i will try to post the whole message from them as soon as i get it. it'll include some links/articles on how to fix it. if you can fix it before me, then share share share!


----------



## dang_skippy (Aug 19, 2003)

they haven't sent me a reply yet


----------



## basketball (Aug 20, 2003)

Hey back to the audio tag 85 thingy, I tried just about everything in this thread. DLing the older divx the alpha the new audio stf. I dled the GSPOT thing

http://www.divx-digest.com/software/gspot.html

it told me that i alrdy had all the codecs to play the file, so i tried to play it in winamp and it worked!

For the pirates of the caribbean one i also ran it through the gspot thing, it said that i have the necessary codecs except that the file had a bad chunk in frame data and gave me more information. So I think its just something wrong with the file


----------



## Perfect2987 (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey all, Im new here. anyways when i downloaded Divx 3.11 codec and clicked on the run me first icon it proceeded to install Divx which i already had but then it came up with a warning saying that the file may not be compatible with Windows XP and may lead to damages and stuff. Is this file safe to use with Windows XP?


----------



## Noober (Aug 23, 2003)

I don't understand what the hell this is It dosn't make sense I've dun everything so far that has been said in this thread and nothing (frustrated)


----------



## Jer_y (Aug 25, 2003)

http://www.jayjaydivx.de/downloads.php?file_id=1

Went there and it worked fine

Thanks Desi


----------



## kwakkie (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm working with Windows 98, and have installed DivX player 2.1n but with some avi videos, it says that autdio tag 85 is not installed. I've already tryed with a decrompressor, but it isn't worling.... Someone know a good solution? Thanks...


----------



## LadyRock (Aug 30, 2003)

Hi, guys, how are you doing?

I'm new here and I was also having a problem with DivX 2.0 and tag 85. I went some places trying to find solutions and landed here. And you guys somewhat helped (thanks for that)
First I downloaded K-Lite Codec Pack and it didn't work, Radium MP3 and didn't work either, then divx 311 alpha and still nothing, so I tried downloading DivX 1.0. 
It told me that I needed DirectX 7 or higher to play the player and I downloaded DirectX 8.1 and the sound finally came but the image didn't. But it played better on Windows Media Player (I mean it didn't stop or jump too much)

So, I found a solution to the sound problem (even though I had an image problem, but I think that's something I did wrong, anyway, if anyone has a solution to that, it'd be very welcomed), if anyone wanna try.


----------



## planter008 (Oct 19, 2004)

i had the same problem. In fact everything just froze and alls i could see was the little design of the windows logo in the corner. Freaked me out really. I thought id lost everything. But onesie second later with a prayer on another computer from this forum i got help.


----------



## albano2006 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello

Can some body tell me where can I find sound card device I uninstalled by mistake My pc is nec I looked on their web but I couldn&#8217;t find it I need help please


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

You need to post this question in Hardware so someone can see it.

Your device is in the Device Manager.


----------



## albano2006 (Apr 25, 2006)

The thing is I know how to find it but there is no sound device so I dont know the name or anything about it thats why? i need help


----------

